# Substitute for Tree Fern Fiber?



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

I've been looking for tree fern fiber for some time now, with no luck. Is there something I could use to replace the fiber with? Thanks,

Matt


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Are you in the US? Real tree fern fiber works the best and you can get it cheap shipped right here... 

1 Gallon Fine Tree Fern Fiber - Terrarium Substrates - Building Supplies & Decor - Products


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Are you in the USA? This is another link Josh's Frogs Tree Fern Substrate (10 Quarts) - Tree Fern | Josh's Frogs


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Ecoweb chunks from firstrays.com if you are just looking for something that will keep a substrate mix more airy.

I have a viv set up(new, so can't claim it will work well long term) with ecoweb chunks, a little bit of turface, some coco husk, and leaf litter. The ecoweb chunks stick together pretty well(so are easy to completely cover up with a layer of leaf litter) and I think will keep the mix friable-the other ingredients will add some nutrients for the plants.


----------

